# New 30qbhsle



## BigCTD (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi All,
First I would like to thank some members who have already helped me out with my new Outback. Egregg57 and wolfwood both recommended highly a local rv dealer. We picked up the new trailer last night, despite the tornadoes(unconfirmed) that caused much damage in NH. We have been RV'ing for many years now, we had a Coachmen for 10 years, I picked up an Outback 23rs last year for a good price. Decided to go bigger this year so we traded the 23rs for the 30QBHSLE. My original intent was to sell the 23rs to put towards the new trailer, however nobody was willing to pay 11,000 for it, so I traded it. I have been looking at different makes for the last year and my choices came down to Jayco or Outback, so far I am very pleased with the Outback. I would recommend to anyone living in or around NH to check out Campers Inn in Kingston, so far I am very pleased with the dealership. I felt they gave me a good trade in value and I was very happy with the overall purchase. If you go there talk with Rick Gage and tell him the Moser's sent you, you will not be sorry.

Thanks again and I look forward to the many discussions on this forum.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

BigCTD said:


> Hi All,
> First I would like to thank some members who have already helped me out with my new Outback. Egregg57 and wolfwood both recommended highly a local rv dealer. We picked up the new trailer last night, despite the tornadoes(unconfirmed) that caused much damage in NH. We have been RV'ing for many years now, we had a Coachmen for 10 years, I picked up an Outback 23rs last year for a good price. Decided to go bigger this year so we traded the 23rs for the 30QBHSLE. My original intent was to sell the 23rs to put towards the new trailer, however nobody was willing to pay 11,000 for it, so I traded it. I have been looking at different makes for the last year and my choices came down to Jayco or Outback, so far I am very pleased with the Outback. I would recommend to anyone living in or around NH to check out Campers Inn in Kingston, so far I am very pleased with the dealership. I felt they gave me a good trade in value and I was very happy with the overall purchase. If you go there talk with Rick Gage and tell him the Moser's sent you, you will not be sorry.
> 
> Thanks again and I look forward to the many discussions on this forum.


Welcome, and its always good to have another new englander in the group (even though you must be from New Hampshire...)








Bob


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new Outback. You really did go big. I saw your other post about trading your 23rs and wondered if you were going to tease us for a while about what you traded it in for. Have fun. When's the first outing?

Brad


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> Hi All,
> First I would like to thank some members who have already helped me out with my new Outback. Egregg57 and wolfwood both recommended highly a local rv dealer. We picked up the new trailer last night, despite the tornadoes(unconfirmed) that caused much damage in NH. We have been RV'ing for many years now, we had a Coachmen for 10 years, I picked up an Outback 23rs last year for a good price. Decided to go bigger this year so we traded the 23rs for the 30QBHSLE. My original intent was to sell the 23rs to put towards the new trailer, however nobody was willing to pay 11,000 for it, so I traded it. I have been looking at different makes for the last year and my choices came down to Jayco or Outback, so far I am very pleased with the Outback. I would recommend to anyone living in or around NH to check out Campers Inn in Kingston, so far I am very pleased with the dealership. I felt they gave me a good trade in value and I was very happy with the overall purchase. If you go there talk with Rick Gage and tell him the Moser's sent you, you will not be sorry.
> 
> Thanks again and I look forward to the many discussions on this forum.


Welcome, and its always good to have another new englander in the group (even though you must be from New Hampshire...)









Bob

[/quote]

HEY! HEY! HEY!!!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

You lucky Dog You!! I am curious, if you would spill... What did they give you in trade?? was it less than 11g's?? What year was the 23rs??

Enjoy it!!!!

Russ


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

CONGRATS on the new TT

Bob


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!*


----------

